# Farrier in Stalybridge/ Mossley area



## lewis2015 (11 February 2017)

Hi all 

My farrier is retiring and I wondered if any one has any recommendations or 'steer clear of' (can inbox me if you prefer!) ideas for a new farrier. Horses stabled in Heyrod in Stalybridge/ Mossley. 

I've been variously recommended Lee and Josh Manning, Neil Milojevic, Stewart and Sam Warman (although think they might be a bit too far away to travel to my yard). 

Thanks!


----------

